# Stainless M605.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought a stainless M605, to go along with my all black one. Shot it this morning, and decided I need more practice with revolvers! This is from 7 yards, on a 6" paper plate.








Here is a pic of the gun.








I just posted the pics of the target with .357's shot on it. Recoil was stout, but doable. Gun ran fine through the few .357's I shot through it, and a number of .38's as well. The .38 + P's were a piece of cake.


----------

